# Why Are Rat Traps Getting So Expensive?



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 14, 2013)

Why Are Rat Traps Getting So Expensive?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=331061263017


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 14, 2013)

~~~~~~~~Try to find better ones....?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 14, 2013)

Okay, sheeeeeeet...$372 bucks+?......efffing A.......?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 14, 2013)

Better economy in buying Mike Cates stainless steel rat traps.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like Joe did good on those.  That's every sellers dream that lists something in the auction format.  
Joe's listings consist of alot of Ranger stuff, currently the Schwinn frame Ranger that is the lower grade of the "Auction of the Year" Ranger.
He also is responsible of many repop parts on eBay. Battery tube, grips and more.

I thought top dollar rat traps topped at $200ish... Dang!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 14, 2013)

What year do you think these may have been produced?


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 15, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> What year do you think these may have been produced?




This site has the quills listed as early 1900s (11th on their timeline).
http://www.speedplay.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=pedalmuseum.quill


----------



## Iverider (Nov 15, 2013)

Actually those pictured above are listed as "*Torrington 4-Star 1935" They have a pretty good finish and the sharps are SHARP instead of ground down nubs which means they weren't used too much.

The Record pedals on the speedplay pedal museum are different.
*
I do believe the Torrington 4-star is the same as the earlier Torrington 1 with exception of the pedal shaft cap. I have an earlier set that have "Star" stamped in script on the pedal shaft cap. It doesn't have a hex head, but a slotted depression instead. I think the hex head is an improvement over earlier design as I find myself having to tighten one of my caps on a regular basis. Another interesting note is that the caps themselves, hold the cage on the shaft. A flat ground on the shaft to match a flatted hole in the pedal cage keep it located at the proper orientation. 

I think the pedal museum is a good place to get information, but I also think they are lacking some info as well. It would be great to see a more comprehensive listing with photos, but I think for Speedplay it's more of a short history of pedal manufacturing and design than an all inclusive historic resource.

All said and done, the scarcity of rat traps are driving their cost up. Someone must have boxes and boxes of them somewhere.


----------



## squeedals (Nov 15, 2013)

I think it's becoming more clear.......find a bike that is mostly all there. While it might be harder (or is it, I found one here quite easily) putting a bike together from individual parts, can get quite pricey, depending on the bike and the year. TOC's are becoming more popular and thus the parts and age factor, are harder to find. Hell........I've been trying to secure a nice pair of grips for the 93 for a while, yet a lot of TOC's for sale have them on them, but try and find some nice original grips and you will pay big for them if and when they come up for sale. Rarity and condition......and demand........means $$$$


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 15, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> Actually those pictured above are listed as "*Torrington 4-Star 1935" They have a pretty good finish and the sharps are SHARP instead of ground down nubs which means they weren't used too much.
> 
> The Record pedals on the speedplay pedal museum are different.
> *
> ...




Okay, my bad - should've had my coffee first.  Sorry about that.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 15, 2013)

You're not so much paying for the pedals as you are paying for the ease of discovery.
Beating bushes/travel is tiring and expensive.

Also if there were even 3 pair up at the same time, chances they would have gone for near $200.


----------



## catfish (Nov 15, 2013)

Shill Bidding..... 




GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Why Are Rat Traps Getting So Expensive?
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=331061263017


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 15, 2013)

You think so?


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 15, 2013)

*shilly*

What is shill bidding?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 15, 2013)

Someone colluding with the seller bidding the item up in price.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 15, 2013)

If these rat traps are indeed used on early Schwinn Paramounts, they are worth a lot of dough.


----------



## ejlwheels (Nov 15, 2013)

Rat traps can be fragile.   They tended to be bent or broken or rotted off over time in storage in a barn or basement or stuck in the dirt.  Lots of found bikes only have one pedal or none.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 15, 2013)

ejlwheels said:


> Rat traps can be fragile.   They tended to be bent or broken or rotted off over time in storage in a barn or basement or stuck in the dirt.  Lots of found bikes only have one pedal or none.




And you have the other!


----------



## catfish (Nov 15, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Someone colluding with the seller bidding the item up in price.




Or the seller having a bunch of ebay accounts so they can bid on their own auctions. If you read the ebay rules for sellers, it's allowed.... They want people to do it. The higher the sell price, the bigger the cut ebay gets........ Plus if you watch this sellers auctions, you will see the same bikes and parts listed many times. I'm not talking about the repop stuff he has tons of. But the old stuff.  I've watched bikes I was thining about bidding on end and be make sold! And than get re listed again a few months latter.... I've seen it many, many times. And this is the same seller that screwed a CABEr with a fake twin 60 not long ago.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 15, 2013)

Maybe the buyer...Erhhh, I mean seller...No, the buyer can leave negative feedback for himself for such behavior (allegedly).
Chris


----------



## bike (Nov 15, 2013)

*I have a nice set I would sell for that with leather 'clips'*

us pmo xhtc@yahoo.com for pix not even gonna bother to post on sell trade


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 16, 2013)

Speedplay has erroneous info on some pedals. These pedals were around TOC to teens depends on the markings.


----------

